# Inserting New Felt Wicks



## Skowinski (Nov 12, 2018)

I probably should have started a rebuild thread for this 9a I'm restoring.  This is about the 4th or 5th thread I've started with questions I couldn't find an answer for using my Google-fu....

Almost done with all the disassembly of components, paint stripping, cleaning, inspecting, repainting - and now starting to reassemble things.  I thought I'd start with this seemingly innocent reverse tumbler mechanism.  I had a bit of a struggle with one of the felt wicks when I removed the old ones, and in the process noted that a couple of the wicks are about 2 inches long, stuffed all the way through the small round cross drilled passages.  There are 7 or 8 wicks in this one little unit itself, and plenty more to come in the gearbox, headstock etc.... 

Is there some trick or easy way to reinsert the new wicks in these long small diameter passages, without cussing and stomping around the garage? 

(maybe it will be easier than I think, but several of the old ones in various places didn't want to come out easily.....)


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't know if you have it, but Ilion Industrial Services publishes a great book on rebuilding South Bend lathes and it covers replacing the felts in pretty good detail. Felt kits are available on eBay as well. Maybe you already have these....??

Ted


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 12, 2018)

Wire is your friend for that, push it or pull it through................


----------



## derf (Nov 13, 2018)

Needle and thread works too.


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the comments.  Yes, I have the rebuild manual (extremely helpful for a first timer like me) and the felt kit.  I've been trying to use some safety wire from my old motorcycle roadracing days, but it's too flexible.  I'll try to get by the hardware store today to look for some more stiffer small diameter wire.

Needle and thread huh - gives me an idea, lasso the end of a felt and feed the thread through, then drag the felt through with the thread...


----------



## Leal N (Nov 14, 2018)

Not sure if this helps, but I used my son's broken guitar strings.  I cut them to length and created a loop on one end to pull wicks through.  Make sure the passage ways and shafts are clean.  Use brake cleaner (prior to painting) or perhaps WD40 (post paint) with pipe cleaners.  You would be surprised how much you thought was clean, isn't.  Don't pre-lubricate the wicks as they will swell and don't stretch them too much as they will break.  I would build up to the apron, as it is the most difficult.








Be patient.  If I can do it, anyone can.  GL!


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks Leal N - and I am saving the apron for last!  I figured it would be the most trouble.

I got all the wicks in the reverse tumbler assembly without too much trouble.  In fact, a few of the round ones slid right in, but there was residual old wick material in one hole that I thought was clear, finally took care of that.

One question maybe someone can help with - the long keyway for the main shaft of this assembly - I installed the felt, pushed it down tightly into the keyway, oiled it and carefully inserted the shaft.  There was more drag on rotation that I thought there should be, so I pulled it back out.  The wick was still in place, so I pressed it in tightly again, oiled again, and reinserted carefully.  A little better, but still some drag that wasn't there before*.  Is this normal for a new wick in one of these locations?  Will it loosen up under some use?

*edit: yes, the shaft turns freely without a felt in place


----------

